# Which is the best steroid 'for your mind'?



## thunderdeads (Sep 3, 2012)

I mean things like enhanced mood, sense of capability, confidence, courage, happiness, well-being, increased concentration, inner-peace, drive for accomplishment, feeling of fulfillment, joy of life, etc.

As opposed to tren: irritability, neediness, social anxiety, mild paranoia, loss of integrity, inner discomfort, stress... Tren is depressive for me. Tren can ruin relationships because it can change you. 

Everyone is different but would be good to hear individual experiences.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 3, 2012)

crystal meth


----------



## teezhay (Sep 3, 2012)

I've never tried deca, but I'm aware people report feeling great on it. 

Personally, I love tren. If there were a clinical trial for men who want to have their testicles genetically altered so that they produce trenbolone on their own, I'd happily volunteer. Side effects be damned, I don't even care.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2012)

Tren ain't for the weak minded


----------



## 1superman (Sep 3, 2012)

The two that make me feel best are Test prop, really makes my sticker peck out, and d bol is awesome!


----------



## effinrob (Sep 3, 2012)

test


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 3, 2012)

Xanax, Valium...those steroids are great at providing the effects you are looking for.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 3, 2012)

Dbol makes me feel pretty good.


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> I mean things like enhanced mood, sense of capability, confidence, courage, happiness, well-being, increased concentration, inner-peace, drive for accomplishment, feeling of fulfillment, joy of life, etc.
> 
> As opposed to tren: irritability, neediness, social anxiety, mild paranoia, loss of integrity, inner discomfort, stress... Tren is depressive for me. Tren can ruin relationships because it can change you.
> 
> Everyone is different but would be good to hear individual experiences.


PTREN for one.. and I do believe you could run a small dose(2mg ed)  for very long periods of time....  but if I needed to choose another it would simply be testosterone


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 3, 2012)

overburdened said:


> PTREN for one.. and I do believe you could run a small dose(2mg ed)  for very long periods of time....  but if I needed to choose another it would simply be testosterone




when are you gonna stop teasing our assholes with this ptren shit and start hooking us up?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 3, 2012)

Test is the only thing that reliably makes me feel awesome, 300mg a week with an ai feels great to me

Dbol is good but makes me lethargic sometimes, tren works great for me but too much anxiety and stress, wrecks my libido too. I may stick to test, mast, var etc for most cycles for now and leave the tren/superdrol etc for when i need to look good for a contest or something specific. Still dealing with injury so no contest prep for a long while for me


----------



## teezhay (Sep 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Tren ain't for the weak minded



All the feelings people report on trenbolone are what I experience on a daily basis anyway, so whatever. Oh what, it makes me irritable? Ha! Yeah, because I was such a fucking Mother Theresa before I ran tren, huh?


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 3, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> when are you gonna stop teasing our assholes with this ptren shit and start hooking us up?



Go to as2's site and hook yourself up


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Go to as2's site and hook yourself up




no fucking way am i ordering powder to my house i live with 6 black guys u know the cops are already watching this place


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> no fucking way am i ordering powder to my house i live with 6 black guys u know the cops are already watching this place



Send it to your mums house


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Send it to your mums house




fuck no cause then she'll use it im always catching her trying to break into my tren stash


----------



## teezhay (Sep 3, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> fuck no cause then she'll use it im always catching her trying to break into my tren stash



Growing up I had plenty of friends whose mothers were either complicit or participatory in our drug use. None of them just looked like normal middle aged women who worked as accountants and enjoyed baking casseroles. They all either looked like MILF pornstars or nastyass raggedy fucking alcoholics. Either bombshells or trainwrecks, and nothing in between.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 3, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Growing up I had plenty of friends whose mothers were either complicit or participatory in our drug use. None of them just looked like normal middle aged women who worked as accountants and enjoyed baking casseroles. They all either looked like MILF pornstars or nastyass raggedy fucking alcoholics. Either bombshells or trainwrecks, and nothing in between.




my mom is a pornstar


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> when are you gonna stop teasing our assholes with this ptren shit and start hooking us up?


LOL... I told you I'll tell you how to make it, it wont take you ten minutes.. and maybe 12$ total, between everclear and glycerin


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> no fucking way am i ordering powder to my house i live with 6 black guys u know the cops are already watching this place


Don't try to be racial profiling here... they're watching it cause of your crazy ass!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2012)

The absolute best for mood is D-bol at 25mg daily stacked with 350mg Test Prop weekly. 

You can raise the Prop dose a bit but the oral needs to stay reasonable for enhanced mood in my experience.


----------



## Pharmacologist (Sep 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> The absolute best for mood is D-bol at 25mg daily stacked with 350mg Test Prop weekly.
> 
> You can raise the Prop dose a bit but the oral needs to stay reasonable for enhanced mood in my experience.



Agreed!


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 3, 2012)

Why prop and not Test E 300mg?  My mood would be bad if I had to inject ED or EOD and extra pip from prop (say that 10 times fast)


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Why prop and not Test E 300mg?  My mood would be bad if I had to inject ED or EOD and extra pip from prop (say that 10 times fast)



Prop just increases my sex drive a ton but Test E is fine.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 3, 2012)

Test
Dbol
AndroDrive

In that order.


----------



## olded (Sep 4, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> I mean things like enhanced mood, sense of capability, confidence, courage, happiness, well-being, increased concentration, inner-peace, drive for accomplishment, feeling of fulfillment, joy of life, etc.
> 
> As opposed to tren: irritability, neediness, social anxiety, mild paranoia, loss of integrity, inner discomfort, stress... Tren is depressive for me. Tren can ruin relationships because it can change you.
> 
> Everyone is different but would be good to hear individual experiences.



Thunderdeads,

This is really a good question. I've been on the boards for years and never put quite the way you ask. Yeash we hear of all the bad sides from tren and every other roid out there. Now if your test levels are low, then test at a dose for you should make you feel better. It use to be in years passed that Ciba D-bol make you feel good as did Anavar. Deca always helps joints, well most of the time. I've been in this game most likely long before you were born. Back in the old days test always make you feel on top of the world. No you really don't know what your getting and that adds to what would make you feel good or bad. When real Anadrol was around, now that made you feel like crap. The only thing is you put up with it because you became extremely strong and not to friendly. Today I thing low dose of EQ (400MG) and test (600mg) seems to be ok. Not the doses I'd use getting for a powerlifting meet. But thats another story. Good question, and the guys on here seem to know what they are talking about. Hope this helps.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 4, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> I mean things like enhanced mood, sense of capability, confidence, courage, happiness, well-being, increased concentration, inner-peace, drive for accomplishment, feeling of fulfillment, joy of life, etc.
> 
> As opposed to tren: irritability, neediness, social anxiety, mild paranoia, loss of integrity, inner discomfort, stress... Tren is depressive for me. Tren can ruin relationships because it can change you.
> 
> Everyone is different but would be good to hear individual experiences.



Hormones that induce GABAergic effects would induce sedation and lethargy --- 1-dehydroboldenone comes to mind.

Hormones that cause psychotropic effects like increased dopamine would be Dbol, winny, proviron.

If you really wish to feel good and less 'edgy' on cycle try using some 7,8 benzoflavone as it promotes calm feelings and anti anxiety.

-Matt


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 5, 2012)

Prednisone


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 5, 2012)

For me, test is good, eq is good, tren is good, and deca ruins everything. Ive heard great things about primo and masteron. No oral ever gave me mental effects. ECA makes me feel fantastic, but that's not a steroid.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 5, 2012)

So far my favorite:

Dbol-This has been my go to guy so far. It has never let me know and gains are all ways off the charts

Tren- I felt like a fucking GOD on tren. Looked like one too

EQ- I don't think it plays much in my head, but the cardio is NICE!!!. I HATE cardio to the point where it fucks with my head. Being on EQ makes me unstoppable in the bed and with running. Being me at over 200lbs on my frame is a pain in the ass to run. EQ just kicked in and did my first cardio session (i like to run when I bulk to help the lipids) I went from dying on an 8 minute mile to running 2 miles at a 7:45 pace. Could have done more I think at a slower pace, but I got bored and the girl with the nice ass left. So I had nothing to focus on.


----------



## The Bicep (Sep 5, 2012)

I felt great on 25mgs of dbol. I agree with most here, test and dbol are hard to beat for that feeling of well being.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 5, 2012)

prop doesn't seem to do much for my libido, I've alwasy been on a cruise dose of test also though 250 a week while running it.

Upping my dose of Enan jacks up my libido for like weeks though, no idea why. Definitely less water with prop though


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 5, 2012)

good thread..


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Prop and dbol


----------



## SFW (Sep 5, 2012)

Halotest and tren. Youll push jesus himself down a flight of stairs, which will bring a sense of mild euphoria.


----------



## zacthemac (Sep 5, 2012)

definitely dbol for me


----------



## Tiburon (Sep 5, 2012)

I felt GREAT on Test. Test/Deca...eh, not so much...but I questioned if the Deca was legit. 
But it's sounding like my next cycle will be Test/Dbol!


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 17, 2012)

genuine QV enantat 250 --- puppy dog on box....only 350 week have you wanting to nail girls you would scoff at unenhanced....

-Matt


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 17, 2012)

looking forward to try a new tritren in the future of tren a (65mg test p 50mg mast 50mg) and hit just a nick above a cc to make it 75 50 50 EOD. I am sure that is going to make me feel good like with Var and adding in additional Test P to make it 160 eod total.


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 17, 2012)

dbol or test makes me feel good, confident, strong, and sense of well being... tren is too psychoactive for me to take long term... plus, i can't breathe on tren....


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 17, 2012)

masteron! with a little testosterone...


----------



## AMA Rider (Sep 18, 2012)

Sust - Dbol - Vicodin had me walking through Disneyland for 16 hrs with a smile on my face, and half a chubby !


----------



## jshel12 (Sep 18, 2012)

200-to 300mgs weekly of test e


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 18, 2012)

300mg test e is as high as I'll go on a cruise, I feel better all around at that dose but retain some water so I usually stick to 250 unless cycling


test + proviron is a nice combo, I'd like to try Mast E on a cruise as well


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 18, 2012)

now what are the draw backs with mast e? or are there any?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 18, 2012)

Xanax.... Stacked with .... 16oz of water.... Repeat as often as needed.


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Sep 19, 2012)

hehe...cheque drops...


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 19, 2012)

ama rider said:


> sust - dbol - vicodin had me walking through disneyland for 16 hrs with a smile on my face, and half a chubby !


pedo


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 19, 2012)

Am I the only one who gets bad headaches on Dbol, Ilike test and Deca with SDMZ to finish was pretty smooth.


----------



## blazer69 (Sep 19, 2012)

dbol


----------



## brandon123 (Sep 19, 2012)

For me personally, Just thought of starting a cycle puts me in a Great mood!!


----------



## colorado75 (Sep 20, 2012)

Test prop and tren e was 8 weeks of feeling amazing - if tren didn't jack with my sleep I can say I probably would have felt about as close to perfect as have since I was 17.  I've battled depression and fatigue for 15 years now and have taken about every psychotropic med out there and nothing has helped me feel anywhere near as good as I felt emotionally as i did on test and tren; happy, overall sense of well being, no existential bs thoughts racing through my head, no heavy fatigue, energetic, high sex drive, powerful orgasms, friendlier, more social, etc.  I told my psychiatrist about the cycle while taking it and he now is suggesting I cruise on test (not in those words). He says that some people just function much better on the higher side of normal test levels.   He advised against tren as a treatment of any sorts of course.....

I heard that mast gives a lot of users positive emotional responses and my next cycle will be test p weeks 1-10,  tren a weeks 1-8, and mast weeks 4-10. If tren a gives me me bad sides I'll switch to tren e however I haven't heard that tren e's sides are less than tren a's but I could be mistaken?


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't hate --- but EpiAndrosterone in AndroHard makes you feel very good and androgenic.

-Matt


----------



## Robalo (Sep 22, 2012)

Phera Plex


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 22, 2012)

EQ test and dbol. Always made me feel awesome. EQ was always one to give me borderline anxiety and super awesome mood. Some nights I'd just feel like a million bucks after work and just walk 10 miles home just to enjoy the nice weather. Mind you the "nice weather" might be 40 fucking degrees.

Tren on the other hand, would turn me into the most moody, pissed off asshole and sway from anger to depression. Mind fog would also paralyze me throughout the day, probably a by product of the constant anxiety.


----------



## Conofvis (Sep 23, 2012)

Dbol
Test P
Proviron

Gives me a mild euphoria.


----------



## thunderdeads (Sep 24, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> EQ test and dbol. Always made me feel awesome. EQ was always one to give me borderline anxiety and super awesome mood. Some nights I'd just feel like a million bucks after work and just walk 10 miles home just to enjoy the nice weather. Mind you the "nice weather" might be 40 fucking degrees.
> 
> Tren on the other hand, would turn me into the most moody, pissed off asshole and sway from anger to depression. Mind fog would also paralyze me throughout the day, probably a by product of the constant anxiety.



What dose did you run eq and for how long, and how many cycles, and were the effects the same every cycle?

Would you please expand more on these effects? It's interesting to hear because I will run eq at 500mg ew for 20 weeks, including 10 weeks together with tren and prop. Without ever running it, I had bought a lot of tren - enough for three full cycles - but with a weird luck it fucks with my mind and with my appetite, so after looking for solutions, I decided to include eq at 500mg next cycle. Eq starting 4 weeks before the tren cycle, running all 10 weeks throughout, and continuing 6 weeks after it.

And is it so that you could enjoy cold weather because of the high rbc / thicker blood that eq creates?


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 24, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> What dose did you run eq and for how long, and how many cycles, and were the effects the same every cycle?
> 
> Would you please expand more on these effects? It's interesting to hear because I will run eq at 500mg ew for 20 weeks, including 10 weeks together with tren and prop. Without ever running it, I had bought a lot of tren - enough for three full cycles - but with a weird luck it fucks with my mind and with my appetite, so after looking for solutions, I decided to include eq at 500mg next cycle. Eq starting 4 weeks before the tren cycle, running all 10 weeks throughout, and continuing 6 weeks after it.
> 
> And is it so that you could enjoy cold weather because of the high rbc / thicker blood that eq creates?



I've run eq between doses at 500 mg/week and 750 mg/week. For any real gains from it, you need to run it for long periods of time at 750mg/week or higher.
Thats when you start noticing the jacked up vascularity, fullness, and hunger.
And I'm talking about 20+ weeks. And people say its useless or does nothing, but its really a drug that works synergistically with test and tren. Doesnt put on a whole lot of weight or strength, but builds quality lean tissue.

Yeah it definitely will make you a little more resistant to cold weather, tren especially. You constantly have alot of body heat that you emit. I'll probably be one of the few people who have to take off a layer of sweater or jacket out in the cold weather because I start sweating. And mind you, itll be like 30 fucking degrees outside. (0 degrees celsius)


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 24, 2012)

As far as my mood, eq at 500 mg/week starting out, starts to play with my mood a bit, and in a positive way. One of the few drugs that gives me increased energy throughout the day, sometimes I develop a brighter outlook. During the summer, I remember taking EQ and I've walked from DOWNTOWN NEW YORK CITY all the way to MIDTOWN, just to get home, because I was in one of those good moods. Which is about a 3-4 mile walk. It'll make me a bit anxious at times but nothing like tren anxiety.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 25, 2012)

What does this anxiety feel like exactly?

Give me a example or scenario.

I would like to see if I can relate

-Matt


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 25, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> What does this anxiety feel like exactly?
> 
> Give me a example or scenario.
> 
> ...




I would compare the whole experience (the good mood, energetic, anxiety at times) as hypomania. And it would fluctuate between the anxiety and euphoria throughout the day.
The anxiety isnt anything dehabilitating, its just mildly uncomfortable at times... a little nervous around others, fast talking, a little more self-conscious.


----------



## AMA Rider (Sep 25, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> As far as my mood, eq at 500 mg/week starting out, starts to play with my mood a bit, and in a positive way. One of the few drugs that gives me increased energy throughout the day, sometimes I develop a brighter outlook. During the summer, I remember taking EQ and I've walked from DOWNTOWN NEW YORK CITY all the way to MIDTOWN, just to get home, because I was in one of those good moods. Which is about a 3-4 mile walk. It'll make me a bit anxious at times but nothing like tren anxiety.



Never run EQ as a stand alone because it will give you anxiety pretty bad IMHO ? You may still get it stacked with Test but you don't notice cause were to busy chasing women around (LOL) ?


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 25, 2012)

Test, dbol and proviron are the best "feel good" drugs I came across. Low to moderate dose is the way to go. Too high of a dose and the sides will negate the benefits. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Test, dbol and proviron are the best "feel good" drugs I came across. Low to moderate dose is the way to go. Too high of a dose and the sides will negate the benefits. That's my experience anyway.




what about Anavar?


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 25, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> what about Anavar?



I didn't notice anything from it really and I tried it a few times from different labs. Can't be sure if I got the real thing though, but I'm done trying.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 25, 2012)

Xanax....


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 28, 2012)

For anyone with bad anxiety and super sensitive to EQ, Proviron, testosterone even...

Will greatly benefit from products that agonize GABA beta receptors. Sustain Alpha Gel with 7,8 benzoflavone

will reduce anxiety through GABAergic repressive properties inducing calming effects. For naturally chill or calm people

This effect can be too much. Also 11-oxo-testosterone will induce gaba sedation for mild stress/anxiety relief.

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 28, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> For anyone with bad anxiety and super sensitive to EQ, Proviron, testosterone even...
> 
> Will greatly benefit from products that agonize GABA beta receptors. Sustain Alpha Gel with 7,8 benzoflavone
> 
> ...


Interesting info.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 29, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> For anyone with bad anxiety and super sensitive to EQ, Proviron, testosterone even...
> 
> Will greatly benefit from products that agonize GABA beta receptors. Sustain Alpha Gel with 7,8 benzoflavone
> 
> ...


Has helped with my own anxiety, has an immediate effect for me after application


----------



## thunderdeads (Sep 29, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> For anyone with bad anxiety and super sensitive to EQ, Proviron, testosterone even...
> 
> Will greatly benefit from products that agonize GABA beta receptors. Sustain Alpha Gel with 7,8 benzoflavone
> 
> ...



For those who might want to try it on a cycle, do you recommend to run Sustain Alpha Gel with 7,8 benzoflavone every day throughout the cycle or a different frequency/timing?


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 29, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> For those who might want to try it on a cycle, do you recommend to run Sustain Alpha Gel with 7,8 benzoflavone every day throughout the cycle or a different frequency/timing?


Every day is fine. We initially recommended a conservative 5 days on 2 off, but I recently had a discussion with Eric, and he said everyday dosing is best. We have seen over time better results from members who use it this way.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 1, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> For those who might want to try it on a cycle, do you recommend to run Sustain Alpha Gel with 7,8 benzoflavone every day throughout the cycle or a different frequency/timing?




You would appreciate sustain alpha gel on cycle if you experience uncomfortable anxiety or too much nervousness. 3-4 pumps a day and you will be on 'cruise control' and feel much better.

If you wanted to ease some anxiousness and lower cortisol -- then AndroLean or AndroEnhance will supply the target hormone 11-adreno

-Matt


----------



## Lordsks (Oct 1, 2012)

low dose test 300mgs and low dose primo.


----------



## supaman23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> low dose test 300mgs and low dose primo.



I agree with this as well. I am actually doing this right now. 350mg/week test e and 400mg/week primo. Dbol 30mg pre-workout on workout days which is 3-4 days a week. I almost forgot, also taking 50mg/day proviron. I am feeling great so far, but it's only been a week. I gained around 5 pounds already, but it's probably from the increase in calories (I am guessing 500+ cal than my pre-cycle diet) from the extra hunger I got from shooting test.


----------



## Tiburon (Oct 1, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> You would appreciate sustain alpha gel on cycle if you experience uncomfortable anxiety or too much nervousness. 3-4 pumps a day and you will be on 'cruise control' and feel much better.
> 
> If you wanted to ease some anxiousness and lower cortisol -- then AndroLean or AndroEnhance will supply the target hormone 11-adreno
> 
> -Matt



Hey Matt,

Any coupon codes available for Sustain Alpha Gel? I wanna try it with the cycle I'll be starting soon. PM me if you got one.

Thanks bro

Tib


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> You would appreciate sustain alpha gel on cycle if you experience uncomfortable anxiety or too much nervousness. 3-4 pumps a day and you will be on 'cruise control' and feel much better.
> 
> If you wanted to ease some anxiousness and lower cortisol -- then AndroLean or AndroEnhance will supply the target hormone 11-adreno
> 
> -Matt


I thought sustain alpha was originally used on PCT


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 1, 2012)

Tiburon said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Any coupon codes available for Sustain Alpha Gel? I wanna try it with the cycle I'll be starting soon. PM me if you got one.
> 
> ...



Check PM.



heckler7 said:


> I thought sustain alpha was originally used on PCT



It is used in PCT due to it's ability to combat a rise in estrogen and provide a testosterone boost. Matt is describing an alternative usage as a support supplement on cycle.


----------



## Tiburon (Oct 1, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Check PM.



Sweet! Thanks


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 2, 2012)

Tiburon said:


> Sweet! Thanks


NP, let us know what you think.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2012)

For me test, or test + drol "make me" feel great. I didn't have too many issues on tren, I can remember twice that maybe it affected me mentally though - but in general, at least for me, I don't think it "makes me nuts" as some report.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 3, 2012)

I think it is fairly safe to say test will always be considered king of feeling good.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 4, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I think it is fairly safe to say test will always be considered king of feeling good.



True...dbol, m-sten, phera are some other ones


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 4, 2012)

Tren will only make you nuts if your already kinda nutty to begin with 

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 4, 2012)

Im starting to think sensitive users to Trenbolone -- WHO LOVE TREN, yet fear it for the sides should consider Sustain alpha gel for reducing tren sides.

-Matt


----------



## adamryi (Oct 4, 2012)

Tren at 400mg/ week gives me no mental sides, just sweats at night and once in a blue moon tren cough. I believe the anger is pure broscience because people "think" they should be angry on tren. Either broscience or you were naturally angry to begin with.

I agree with most, prop gives the best libido boost imo and dbol just makes you feel euphoric. 

Prop at 350/week, mast 350/week and dbol 25-50mg/day for BEST overall feeling.


----------



## thunderdeads (Oct 4, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Tren will only make you nuts if your already kinda nutty to begin with
> 
> -Matt






adamryi said:


> I believe the  anger is pure broscience because people "think" they should be angry on  tren. Either broscience or you were naturally angry to begin with.




I don't agree with this.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 4, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> I don't agree with this.



I only get a temper when I up or lower my gears for a blast. Always feel fine mood wise on tren


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 7, 2012)

thunderdeads said:


> I don't agree with this.


Honestly, most of it is placebo. Guys use it as a way to act out a blame something other than themselves.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 9, 2012)

I cant stand douches that are on cycle and SAY they are on cycle when mad... hahah clowns...

"sorry bro, im on some shit right now"

Guaranteed the guys who say this look like nothing lol

-Matt


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I only get a temper when I up or lower my gears for a blast. Always feel fine mood wise on tren



I only get angry when surrounded by Jews


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 9, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> "sorry bro, im on some shit right now"


Haha, I can almost hear it in that "bro" voice as I read that.


----------



## cck99352 (Oct 10, 2012)

dbol and test make me feel confident, strong - tren makes me angry, angry all the time. not good for work or personal life


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 11, 2012)

cck99352 said:


> dbol and test make me feel confident, strong - tren makes me angry, angry all the time. not good for work or personal life




But on tren -- you should be looking leaner and harder than ever -- indirectly making you very HAPPY about your body appearance increasing mood and confidence....

NO? Wishful thinking? lol

Stack your tren with Sustain Alpha Gel next time and tell me you are more calm??? If you want to log this Ill sponsor it!


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 11, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> But on tren -- you should be looking leaner and harder than ever -- indirectly making you very HAPPY about your body appearance increasing mood and confidence....
> 
> NO? Wishful thinking? lol
> 
> Stack your tren with Sustain Alpha Gel next time and tell me you are more calm??? If you want to log this Ill sponsor it!



LOL this thread turned into a marketing scheme for some BS gel.  The title is which "steriod" is best for your mind.  Let's keep it on track.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> But on tren -- you should be looking leaner and harder than ever -- indirectly making you very HAPPY about your body appearance increasing mood and confidence....
> 
> NO? Wishful thinking? lol
> 
> Stack your tren with Sustain Alpha Gel next time and tell me you are more calm??? If you want to log this Ill sponsor it!



Can you LHJO with the gel? I'd log that


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2012)

There are a few members who might log it using someone else's penis to rectally adminster the product. Azza comes to mind. Try focusing your efforts there.


----------



## WantsWidth (Oct 12, 2012)

test

dbol


----------



## cck99352 (Oct 12, 2012)

WantsWidth said:


> test
> 
> dbol



agree.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Can you LHJO with the gel? I'd log that




I wouldn't J.O. with the gel as it might burn a bit and dry too fast.

BUt applying it on the ball sack is completely normal and common usage.

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 16, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> LOL this thread turned into a marketing scheme for some BS gel.  The title is which "steriod" is best for your mind.  Let's keep it on track.



Bullshit gel?

If it was utter bullshit there would be no need to mention it.

Since it lowers anxiety and is proven to work --mentioning it holds some ground since this coincides with steroids and the mind.


-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 18, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Bullshit gel?
> 
> If it was utter bullshit there would be no need to mention it.
> 
> ...



There are some guys who will just never believe in an over the counter product, even though they have never tried. Fortunately, Sustain Alpha's Feedback is quite established.


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

Adderall


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 22, 2012)

sohappy said:


> Adderall



Adderall will impede gains IMO and lessen appetite immensely.

sustain alpha > Adderall

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 22, 2012)

sohappy said:


> Adderall



Ha, I had a feeling someone would say this.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 23, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Ha, I had a feeling someone would say this.




Would you say Adderall makes gaining more difficult?

-Matt


----------



## walnut (Oct 23, 2012)

Vitamin E


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 23, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Would you say Adderall makes gaining more difficult?
> 
> -Matt




Incredibly. It takes regular usage for your body to adjust. I am prescribed a fairly high dosage, and everytime I begin taking it after a lapse in usage, I experience a very rapid and dramatic loss of body weight. Prior to returning to my Rx (It was a necessity), I was comfortably at 215, slightly more bf, but nothing dramatic. Back on the Rx, I been bouncing around 200, and that has been after moderate effort to regain size. I had gone down to 193 at the worst of it, and even had family members that "don't like size" immediately mentioning that I looked smaller.

I know there are guys that like it for quick cutting, and maybe in that fashion it could be beneficial, but I personally hate the way it changes my metabolism because I take it long term.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 25, 2012)

walnut said:


> Vitamin E



So you like Toco-8? 8 isomers/tocotrrienol formula

-Matt


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 25, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Bullshit gel?
> 
> If it was utter bullshit there would be no need to mention it.
> 
> ...



Cmon Matt.  You are hyping your products and have ruined this thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> So you like Toco-8? 8 isomers/tocotrrienol formula
> 
> -Matt



Toco-8 .....! 


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 26, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Cmon Matt. You are hyping your products and have ruined this thread.



He was simply offering a suggestion.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 26, 2012)

How does this gel compare to 2mg of xanax? I'm always looking for a better more natural way to relieve my anxiety.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 26, 2012)

Toco-bell


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> How does this gel compare to 2mg of xanax? I'm always looking for a better more natural way to relieve my anxiety.



Try anal beads 


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 28, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> How does this gel compare to 2mg of xanax? I'm always looking for a better more natural way to relieve my anxiety.


I'll give a bump for Matt to answer, as I wouldn't know how to give a fair comparison on them.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 28, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Try anal beads
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk




Pool balls connected by chain? Oh yea!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 28, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I'll give a bump for Matt to answer, as I wouldn't know how to give a fair comparison on them.



Yeah just curious how they compare even at a lower dose. I know 2mg xanax is probably far stronger than this gel. However I would love to know just how well it works.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 29, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Yeah just curious how they compare even at a lower dose. *I know 2mg xanax is probably far stronger than this gel*. However I would love to know just how well it works.




I would guess that you are correct in that thought. I would considered it a viable alternative, but not sure it can compete with the strength of xanax.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 29, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Yeah just curious how they compare even at a lower dose. I know 2mg xanax is probably far stronger than this gel. However I would love to know just how well it works.



I am unsure how it would stack up to xanax as I have not personally done xanax....curious about it though as in right before a contest when nerves are high strung.

I am willing to let people try this and make AN HONEST opinion on it --- If you think it does nothing and sucks ass --- SAY IT! I want truth just like the next guy, but I know first hand it makes you feel better for myself and lots of other users.

-Matt


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Dec 20, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> How does this gel compare to 2mg of xanax? I'm always looking for a better more natural way to relieve my anxiety.



Use phenibut. 1g+ really seems to take the edge off.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## kweichangcaine (Dec 20, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Xanax.... Stacked with .... 16oz of water.... Repeat as often as needed.



Benzodiazapenes are dangerous long term and can be deadly when going cold turkey or weaning off too quick. Don't get hooked on them, it's a myth that they are innocuous, gentle drugs. Valium, Xanax, Librium are not to be trifled with. Stay away.


----------



## kweichangcaine (Dec 20, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Yeah just curious how they compare even at a lower dose. I know 2mg xanax is probably far stronger than this gel. However I would love to know just how well it works.



Holy fuck you guys...you'll get hold of a lot of Xanax in *.25 mg tabs...* .5 mg is a good dose, for those with no tolerance... .25 mg is good too.    1 mg? 2 mg (4 to 8 times as much!)...  You'd be a slobbering fucking idiot. I have pictures of my friend who is addicted, sleeping at work, on his desk, with an incredibly large pool of slobber puddling.  He was profoundly tolerant, but he'd still slobber and sleep on 2 and 3 mgs of Xanax. You'd be a fool to consume 2 mgs right off...and Xanax is a way bad idea long term. Can destroy your life....google long term effects of benzodiazepenes.  It's a myth that they are safe and/or innocuous. My dad died, good to take for a week, takes the edge off grief....but then get off it.  Long term, it's for weak minded people.  Get on a antidepressant if that's what you need, but fuck benzos.


----------



## kweichangcaine (Dec 20, 2013)

Frankly, I've downed almost four bottles now of blackstone labs "growth" and have 4 more bottles in my cupboard. I love how it makes me feel and sleep.  I'd try it if I was you. Fuck Xanax.


----------



## bitcoins (Dec 22, 2013)

tren is great for mood stability and promoting self control. just trust me


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 25, 2013)

Masteron stacked with tren and low test. You get the confidence of masteron lit on fire by the trenbolone. And the test is a source of estrogen. Without the estrogen there just seems to be no emotion but you need very little of it for this purpose.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 25, 2013)

I did not read the whole thread but for me D-bol and test...freaky good......

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 25, 2013)

Test and T bol. Don't really know why these in combo give me the best mood lift but i can definitely tell the difference. With these im happy and horny. All is well

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## crimsonpharma (Dec 25, 2013)

not tren. and for me, primo ace did not make me happy at all


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2013)

kweichangcaine said:


> Frankly, I've downed almost four bottles now of blackstone labs "growth" and have 4 more bottles in my cupboard. I love how it makes me feel and sleep.  I'd try it if I was you. Fuck Xanax.



But did you grow?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 26, 2013)

olded said:


> Thunderdeads,
> 
> This is really a good question. I've been on the boards for years and never put quite the way you ask. Yeash we hear of all the bad sides from tren and every other roid out there. Now if your test levels are low, then test at a dose for you should make you feel better. It use to be in years passed that Ciba D-bol make you feel good as did Anavar. Deca always helps joints, well most of the time. I've been in this game most likely long before you were born. Back in the old days test always make you feel on top of the world. No you really don't know what your getting and that adds to what would make you feel good or bad. When real Anadrol was around, now that made you feel like crap. The only thing is you put up with it because you became extremely strong and not to friendly. Today I thing low dose of EQ (400MG) and test (600mg) seems to be ok. Not the doses I'd use getting for a powerlifting meet. But thats another story. Good question, and the guys on here seem to know what they are talking about. Hope this helps.



I would love to see you post more about your experiences from days past.  I take it you are referring to the 80's, right?  The young guys today could learn a thing or two from your generation.  This new generation, despite the increase in overall knowledge, has gone astray in some ways.


----------



## Patricklinden (Jul 3, 2014)

i think so   your  best  depend  on your mud  and happiness  physically  emotionally


----------



## raven04 (Jul 3, 2014)

Lmao i know the exact feeling tren is the best don't have really any side hell I'm running at 800mg and loving it . On eq right now so we will see on that I hope it helps cardiovascular wise.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 3, 2014)

Noopeet is great for mind functions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 3, 2014)

I wish I could find something that makes you feel better overall. I feel like shit all the time. Test doesn't make me feel better nor does anything else I've tried. I get stronger and bigger on some things and that boosts my ego a bit but I still feel like shit.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 3, 2014)

Of course I've had four major surgeries in the last 18 months so maybe that could have something to do with it. All I know is, I would not want to feel like I do for the rest of my life.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 3, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Of course I've had four major surgeries in the last 18 months so maybe that could have something to do with it. All I know is, I would not want to feel like I do for the rest of my life.



Hey bro in same boat as you.. I had both shoulders and knees done and my back in past 3 years. Get you some noopeet from a research company that shit is good for the brain.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 3, 2014)

Is it like an upper feeling or how does it make you feel exactly?


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah gives you a upper feeling and memory recall is much better.. i take it and so does the wife. I bought like 10 bottles on the last bogo that was ran so I didnt run it I think it works good.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 3, 2014)

Cool, I'll give it a shot. Something has to give. Thanks bro.


----------



## HamHands (Jul 3, 2014)

sohappy said:


> Adderall



Extremely short term, yes, it's a hell of a mood booster but far from an anabolic; its a 100% catabolic, and contradictory to what 99% of us here are trying to do! Come on bro... It's an Amphetamine salt combo and will chisel away at your gains at doses of at or more than 20mgs taken once a day. I can eat 5K calories a day, lift hard, and it still eats away at rigid muscle, (at least on me) and it makes it almost impossible to eat for 6-8 hours after I take it. OP asked for what steroid makes you feel good, not catabolic... I took it as prescribed to help me get thru my math classes in my major. It was great for that and for partying but not building any kind of muscle gains.

OP, I didn't read thru the whole thread again but am sure I have posted in it before. Because I have tennis elbow for the last week I've been back on NPP for the joint help. Today's dose was 2cc's Test C, and 1.5cc's NPP... Tomorrow I'll feel great as this is a dose that has worked well for my intended purposes before...


----------



## AJM090 (Apr 12, 2016)

I Agree. Try kratom


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 3, 2016)

I've spent A LOT of time studying nootropics and antidepressants/anxiety supplements and medication.  In my experience cerebrolysin (not an AAS) cannot be beat.  It is truly remarkable.  For me it has strong antidepressant properties, makes me calm and greatly improves my thinking/memory.  The downside is that it is IM and requires a large volume shot - dosages range from 2-10cc/day.  I am able to get by with ~3cc eod.  I'll take it for a month and then take off 1-2 months.  

In terms of AAS test and dbol are probably fan favorites for feeling good/confident.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 3, 2016)

HeavyB said:


> Noopeet is great for mind functions
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Noopept is good.  Another one to checkout is semax.  As I mentioned earlier, I am a huge fan of cerebrolysin.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 3, 2016)

dave 236 said:


> Test and T bol. Don't really know why these in combo give me the best mood lift but i can definitely tell the difference. With these im happy and horny. All is well
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



When I was younger this applied to me.  I'm in late 30s on trt and it doesn't have the libido boost that a good old test cycle had back in the day.


----------



## werewolf (May 4, 2016)

testover changes my mind for better, I turn into the happiest beast in the world!


----------



## The_northman1522 (May 4, 2016)

Tren ace w/ test cyp makes me feel amazing.  I don't get the sides at low doses, and my libido is off the chain.  

Every oral make me lathargic and cranky pants.  

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Honestly, pure GHB is great for your mood and increasing your serotonin n dopamine levels and helps you sleep while also helping your body secrete growth hormone.. Too bad people had to fuck up a good thing and use it to rape women.


----------

